
TinySeed (bootstrap accelerator) applications are live - wensing
https://tinyseed.com/
======
aacook
I created this unofficial Google Doc with all of the questions if you're like
me and prefer drafting outside your web browser. (File > Make a copy.)
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/11ZoPzFFxQ_e_Eytwm3hqdcP1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11ZoPzFFxQ_e_Eytwm3hqdcP1BS1Dix70d3SwdDIGxyU/edit?usp=sharing)

------
tamersalama
> 8~15% Equity + Dividends.

Can anyone comment on how favorable those are?

~~~
novaleaf
Disclaimer: I haven't taken any funding, and I'm outside of the SV sphere so
probably I am wrong, but I do run a SaaS making sub $10k MRR so I am thinking
of applying....

I think "It depends". If you have an unproven product, a $120k investment +
mentorship in exchange for 15% sounds pretty good to me.

My situation makes the monetary investment a lot less important. For me the
value would mostly be in how applicable the mentorship would be in my
situation. Is 8% worth it? Maybe, maybe not. I think I'll end up waiting on
the next round before applying. (and try to fix my obvious defects in the
meantime)

